# Places to live near Internet City



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

Hello,
I am moving to Dubai with my family (wife and a 4 year old son) in July. I will be working in the Internet City (DIC?) and need recommendation on 3 BR apartments with good facilities and easy access to groceries, etc. Budget is 170K AED's. Any information will be helpful.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The closest apartments would be The Greens or The Marina.
At that price, I think Marina would be your best option.

There a lot of apartments to choose from.
The JBR (Jumeriah Beach Residences) have good facilities, and more shops are opening daily, though you may not get 3 bed. (your budget should certainly get you a 2 bed though)


From the Marina, you are close to both Mall of the Emirates, and Ibn Battuta (2 big malls)

Also had a thought...maybe also try Discovery Gardens (behind Ibn Battuta mall)


----------



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

Thanks! I think a 3 BR is a must. I am open to stretch the budget to about 190 or so. Am not sure if Greensor JBR can meet this? Would you also know how is the living cost and what is the one time cost of settling there (rent security deposit, other deposits for utilities, telephone, etc.). Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

generally, you pay 1 yr rent UP FRONT (this will depend on landlord...he may be happy with 2 cheques)

Your utilities can vary month-month (eg they will generally be higher in summer)
Some apartments include aircon cost.
Probably a minimum of 400 dhs per month
I cant give you a proper answer on set ups , but Im sure the others will be on soon to help out.
Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You have to pay a DEWA (Dubai Electricity & Water Authority) deposit, which IIRC is AED 1,000 for an apartment and AED 2,000 for a villa.

Your DEWA bill for a 3 bed apartment should be well under AED 400 a month.

If you are after a landline, I really don't now about deposits (you buy your own handsets), but you should be able to find the costs at either of the providers websites - Etisalat or Du.

-


----------

